# What do you guys think of a 2005 Prius



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

With 128000 miles for $3100


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It doesn’t get any better than that as long as it wasn’t water damaged in a hurricane.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It doesn't get any better than that as long as it wasn't water damaged in a hurricane.


...and the battery is still good.
Replacement: ($1500-2000 refurbished DIY---$4000-$4500 new installed by Toyota)


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

I was in talks with owner soon as it was posted sold already annoying tt


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't know about New Jersey but in New Orleans your car has to be within 8 model years to do UberX and XL....

Edit: Never mind I see NJ's standard is 15 years


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

15 years here


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thats what a used Prius would cost here in NY. We also can have a 15 year car. That's sounds like it's worth it but I'd still get a pre-purchase inspection.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Y0d4 said:


> With 128000 miles for $3100


Battery may need attention soon, 1,000 for Hybrid battery min...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Y0d4 said:


> With 128000 miles for $3100


Cali, maybe.... Jersey, HELL no.

More miles less age is highly preferable.... if you're gonna drive a beater anyway, why choose to make it a rustbucket as well??

Also, low mileage drivers either never take care of maintenance on time, OR the whole reason the miles are so low are that the vehicle was a lemon with issue after issue


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Really??? People just loving giving opinion instead of fact.
Refurb batteries can be had for $400.
Or even better, individual cells replaced for $100 each.
Buy the Prius. You will love the extra cash in your pocket from fuel savings.
My 2008 avg's 50+ mpg! Gas is up everywhere and I'm laughing



Fritz Duval said:


> Battery may need attention soon, 1,000 for Hybrid battery min...


wrong


Taxi2Uber said:


> ...and the battery is still good.
> Replacement: ($1500-2000 refurbished DIY---$4000-$4500 new installed by Toyota)


way, way wrong!!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Really??? People just loving giving opinion instead of fact.
> Refurb batteries can be had for $400.
> Or even better, individual cells replaced for $100 each.


Thank you for your _opinion_


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Thank you for your _opinion_


Far from opiniom, rather fact from am actual Prius owner who does actual research into maintaining his vehicle. Do you have any other statements to make that lack all merit?


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> ...and the battery is still good.
> Replacement: ($1500-2000 refurbished DIY---$4000-$4500 new installed by Toyota)


Not at all. Toyota will do it for $2500. Refurb batteries are 500-2000. A guy on Prius chat sells brand new cells that you assemble yourself for 1600.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

get a minivan, you'll make twice as much.


----------

